# is bird sand ok to use?



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I've got a huge bag of birdsand here, I use it a lot for all my birds - it's very fine, I'd say finer than playsand - and has very small bits of oystershell in it. 

The question is can I use it as a substrate for my desert lizards instead of playsand?? 

I can't see any reason why not, except maybe it's so fine it could bung them up quicker if they ingest any - but I'd rather be safe than sorry so if someone here knows better please let me know ASAP :notworthy: Thanks!!


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

I do not reccommend using it for bearded dragons as mine went round picking out all the bits of shell bit by bit which made him a little ill and it took him about a week to go toilet :blush:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

As long as your beardies dont ingest alot while he/she is eating...then id say its fine!! but sand as substrate is a touchy subject on here!! 

Personally i would use it but others may not agree :lol2:


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to keep my beardies on bird sand 
just sieve out the oyster shell and dont let them eat live food on it because they will most likely scoop up alot of sand with it.

hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi - thanks for your replies 

I've used playsand before with no problems, the lizards that have it are all adult - I see the point about taking out the oystershell but the pieces are teeny tiny - I'm gonna give it a go though!!

thank you all again


----------

